# Embryo Glue & Endometrium Scratch??



## honeybee80 (Nov 19, 2012)

HI All,

I recently went through my second attempt at ICSI which resulted in a biochemical pregnancy (oh so cruel!), My consultant has now discussed two options with me to help with implantation. Firstly I will be going in for a Endometrium scratch which he says has shown to help with implantation as the cells renew. And also something called an Embryo glue which also helps with attachment, I was just wondering if anyone has tried this? I guess we are so desperate we are willing to now try anything. This Journey is certainly a tough one x


----------



## pinkbt (Dec 1, 2007)

Can't really help except that I'm going to have scratch in December... Look forward to learning about glue as things don't seem to stick in me  .


There is some info on scratch in agate's fantastic thread in the immune section.




Xxxxx


----------



## honeybee80 (Nov 19, 2012)

Hi Hun,

My scratch is in December too! Fingers crossed for us both! sounds painful but I guess this is a small price to pay if we get our desired results! Good luck xx


----------



## Daisy-Chain (Aug 12, 2012)

I've had the scratch and the embryoglue, sadly they didn't make a difference to my treatment.  After cycle two failed I had the scratch and the clinic started using the glue so I had it for cycle 3 and 4!

I think they are probably great if your only issue is implantation.  We have severe male factor so I don't think any amount of embryoglue or scratching can overcome that!

Wishing you the very best of luck and hope these two things do the trick for you  

Sorry I'm not here with a positive story but just wanted to be honest!  x


----------



## Crimsonrose (Aug 19, 2012)

What clinics in the UK do the scratch?


----------



## zph (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi, 

I'm due to have the scratch Sunday or Monday this week so will let you know what it's like.  I've only had 1failed ivf so we are paying for this and it's not cheap but would rather pay for it in the hope it helps on next ivf then be offered it next time round (although there won't be a next time round  ) 

I know my clinic Nurture @ nottm also do the glue but believe only if your over 35 and if you get to blasto, as I know it's still relatively new procedure. 

Zoeyx


----------



## seemedlike4eva (Jan 26, 2010)

Crimson Rose, CRM in Coventry do the scratch and NK biopsy for £360. You can self refer,  even if you're not having IVF there. It wasn't too painful, much the same procedure as ET, just a slightly thicker catheter x


----------



## Blossom12 (Nov 12, 2012)

Hi all, 
i'm also going for scratching in December after 2 failed cycles (2nd was chemical pregnancy) and no real explanation as to why. Does anyone know if you can also TTC in the same month as the stretching. I'm getting it done on day 22..
Thanks!


----------



## zph (Mar 22, 2011)

Hi Blossom, 

I've been advised that I need to do a preg test to make sure I'm not, although as I'll be day 24 Im not sure I would show anyway. 

They've advised that if we're there is a good chance would loose it due to the process. 

Guess it depends on if think you might have been lucky this month. 

Zoey


----------

